# I need your help



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have another idea for a raffle prize. Maltese puppy note cards. The frame on my stock cards is 3 1/4 x 4 1/2, so it would work best if the shot isn't too close in...unless somebody can tell me how to reduce print size.

So, by posting a picture of your puppy in this thread, you consent to use it for the raffle prizes.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sylvia you are so creative! I absolutely consent to the use of Lady Belle's pictures  .


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, Bridget. That is an adorable picture...Lady Bella is so cute.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh boy, I love posting pictures of my little guy. I have 2 that I can't decide between so I will put on both and YOU can choose which is the best.


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are my two little babies. Again, I couldn't decide which picture, so I postage both.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. I chose for more color in the background, since the fluffs look great in all the pics. Pipper #1 and for Brad & Lily the one with the fireplace.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

OK Sylvia...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess Laurel is too big, I'll have too see what to do???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia -- instead of doing cards with all the SM fluffs on them, why don't you offer to do an assortment of cards of the winner's fluff(s) with pictures that she submits to you.

Just a thought. I know that I would use cards with my fluffs on them more than I would use ones that had other people's fluffs on them. JMHO.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> OK Sylvia...


Is this tiny puppy Laurel?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sylvia -- instead of doing cards with all the SM fluffs on them, why don't you offer to do an assortment of cards of the winner's fluff(s) with pictures that she submits to you.
> 
> Just a thought. I know that I would use cards with my fluffs on them more than I would use ones that had other people's fluffs on them. JMHO.


I could do both. I really wanted to do a set of little puppies. Let me get started so that I can offer a picture as an example. No problem doing both, I have a lot of stock. Sometimes, I want to send a card with a cute dog on it, but don't want to appear too vain...you know?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Your idea is great too!


Sent from Lynn's iPhone


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Is this tiny puppy Laurel?


No, it's my Lovitt puppy I'll get Tuesday


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie you can use any of my pup's photos you want to do this---no problem. If I need to repost some let me know. Anything to help this worthy endeavor. Both ideas are to be applauded. I would probably also use my own rather than another maltese photo given a choice---so I am vain.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> No, it's my Lovitt puppy I'll get Tuesday


I thought it was him. You had better think of a name by the time I get to making this. (Just kidding.) Can I use him in the wind-up toy album?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sylie you can use any of my pup's photos you want to do this---no problem. If I need to repost some let me know. Anything to help this worthy endeavor. Both ideas are to be applauded. I would probably also use my own rather than another maltese photo given a choice---so I am vain.


Thanks Sandi. Oh, I *am* vain, I just don't want to make it obvious.:blush:

I love that picture of Kitzi with his back legs spread out behind him. The one that used to be your siggy. Could you send me a bigger copy?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I thought it was him. You had better think of a name by the time I get to making this. (Just kidding.) Can I use him in the wind-up toy album?


Yes you may! I'm thinking, I'm thinking!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Thanks Sandi. Oh, I *am* vain, I just don't want to make it obvious.:blush:
> 
> I love that picture of Kitzi with his back legs spread out behind him. The one that used to be your siggy. Could you send me a bigger copy?


Will try it here? let me know.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

You are welcome to use any picture of Ben that I have posted as well. If you need it uploaded, let me know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> You are welcome to use any picture of Ben that I have posted as well. If you need it uploaded, let me know.


Thank you, Tracey. I looked at your album and you have lots of gorgeous pictures of the ever so handsome Ben. Okay to copy from there?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Thank you, Tracey. I looked at your album and you have lots of gorgeous pictures of the ever so handsome Ben. Okay to copy from there?


Absolutely you can take whatever you need. Thanks for making such a great contribution to a great cause.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Come on you guys. I need puppy pictures with you permission to print them for the rescue raffle....Don't you want to see you baby immortalized for the sake of all those little guys who need to find a home? All those sweet little babies who need the help of rescue organizations to get help and healing and find their furever homes. All you need to do is post a picture of your puppy.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie you can use anything in Steve's photo album, but I don't have any puppy pix. Is it better if we attach them to this thread?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You can use any of Obi's pics too  What a cute idea!!!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I think it's a great idea too, and I also would like to participate. I have posted three photos that I thought one might be what your looking for--I'm a terrible photographer and Gidget is like trying to harness a cyclone. If none of these work let me know--I'll see what I can do. (My personal favorite is her standing in the chair with the blue bows, but use whatever you like.)


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Sylvie,

You're welcome to use any of the pics in my album. I'll try to go thru and pick some others that I think might be "worthy" of the cause. Is there a deadline you're trying to meet?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

You're welcome to use photos of my twirps..


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You are welcome to any pictures I have posted here or on FB Sylvia. My current favorite of D&J is my signature. Can you use this one, or do I need to attach it?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

you are welcome to use any of mine and free to crop as needed and all that


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Rocky is so o o cute!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning. I am collecting pictures. It is giving me ideas for other possible themes. Funny pics, fashion pics, glamor pics.

For the note cards I need pictures with little background clutter. The one of Ben on the red pillow is an example of just about perfect.

Want to know something funny? Up until a few minutes ago, it never even occurred to me to look through my own photos.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Good morning. I am collecting pictures. It is giving me ideas for other possible themes. Funny pics, fashion pics, glamor pics.
> 
> For the note cards I need pictures with little background clutter. The one of Ben on the red pillow is an example of just about perfect.
> 
> Want to know something funny? Up until a few minutes ago, it never even occurred to me to look through my own photos.


I will check if i have any good ones and post soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If any of these will work, feel free to use them if you like them....
I just went through some pics that I had on fb. Looked for backgrounds that weren't too busy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Darn, I did it again. I write a reply and fail to post it. So here goes again.

Thanks for the great pictures Pat. I adore the one of the grand diva in the pale pink lace and ruffles dress and cuddle cup. I think I may have to do a "fashion" theme...note cards or a small photo album.

Opinions anyone?


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

How do you guys do it? You have such great pictures. I have such trouble taking pictures of Bella. As soon as I open the camera case she comes over as if to say "watcha doing?" :smilie_tischkante: You are welcome to use any of the pictures in my album. However, this is still one of my favorites (no thanks to me -- I didn't take it).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> How do you guys do it? You have such great pictures. I have such trouble taking pictures of Bella. As soon as I open the camera case she comes over as if to say "watcha doing?" :smilie_tischkante: You are welcome to use any of the pictures in my album. However, this is still one of my favorites (no thanks to me -- I didn't take it).


That is an adorable picture. I don't feel like I have any very good pictures of my dogs, but fewer decent puppy pictures. My old camera was so slow that by the time it fired the puppy had moved.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, here is another one I really like!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh great, Sandi...I love it! I just don't know which group to put it in...fashion, faces, or note cards. Phew!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Sylie, here is another one I really like!


Look at those two!! That is a sweet sweet picture!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Sylie said:


> That is an adorable picture. I don't feel like I have any very good pictures of my dogs, but fewer decent puppy pictures. My old camera was so slow that by the time it fired the puppy had moved.


Exactly! I have tons of pictures of just her tail as she's leaving the shot. Or by the time the flash went off I have a nice picture of my carpet.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> Exactly! I have tons of pictures of just her tail as she's leaving the shot. Or by the time the flash went off I have a nice picture of my carpet.:HistericalSmiley:


Ha ha ha !! So do I!!!


----------

